# Sears Free Spirit



## wrongway (Mar 31, 2014)

I received this free 'gift' this weekend. I don't know anything about it other than it used to be yellow before someone brush painted it black, the front tire is a mountain tire, the rear tire might be original, the pedals probably aren't stock and I think the rear derailer is not shifting. The serial number is: B3751297. While not my style of bike it is sort of fun and I think I'll hang onto it and see if I can get used to it. What year do you think it is?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 31, 2014)

Pedals are stock and it is a bike you can probably ride if you keep maintaining it.  Most likely 1970s.  Will never be worth a lot so don't put a lot of money into it.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Mar 31, 2014)

Just curious.....what isn't stock on it, other than the color? The shifters are black plastic. Is that stock?


----------



## Hermanator3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't tell from the photo but the black plastic shift levers could be Simplex.  The rear derailleur doesn't look like a Simplex so hard to say what is original.  They would both be the same if original.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 1, 2014)

Here are a few more photos. The levers are Shimano, the front derailer says Shimano FE and I can't quite read the rear derailer. Probably makes no difference in the grand scheme of things, but I just really enjoy learning all about what I have and how to work on it and if it's stock or not.  Thanks, Scott


----------



## rhenning (Apr 1, 2014)

From a glance the only non stock I see if the front wheel assembly.  It should be a 27 x 1 1/4 inch and that looks like it might be a 26 x 1 3/8.  What are tire size numbers.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Apr 1, 2014)

Both tires say 26"x1-3/8". The front one appears to be a Mountain Bike tire while the back one might be original. You think they should be 27"? I would need different wheels, then, wouldn't I? Based on the rear derailler I am thinking this 'might' be a 1977 model.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 2, 2014)

They could have both been 26 x 1 3/8 and those are not Mt Bike tire sizes.  That makes it an even cheaper bike than if it had 27s.  The wheels are from the bike.  Just one tire has been replaced.  As I said before ride it and don't put money into it.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought new tires last month for my '63 Hercules so I will have a nearly new set of tires off of it to put on this. Good advice, but if I know me.......lol


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a pair of those factory black. Probably made by Huffy.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 6, 2014)

Adam, before I received this bike I never had seen handlebars flipped up this way. Mine came this way, too. I may try and find wider drop bars or I'm even thinking about an inverted North Road Bar. I probably shouldn't put a lot of money into it, but it's got me intrigued.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 13, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Adam, before I received this bike I never had seen handlebars flipped up this way. Mine came this way, too. I may try and find wider drop bars or I'm even thinking about an inverted North Road Bar. I probably shouldn't put a lot of money into it, but it's got me intrigued.




It was a 70s thing, kids didn't like having to hunch down like a racer. I don't blame 'em! I think that's what brought about the secondary brake levers on those. I seem to remember "authorities" of the era getting all worked up over the bars being flipped. These Sears bikes really aren't worth anything, especially the 26" models, but my two are in too nice shape to scrap.


----------

